# Pork Belly  Prices ?



## BigTurtle

What are you good folks paying per pound for a whole pork belly skin on ?


----------



## pineywoods

I'll look later I just bought 2 the other day from Costco


----------



## fivetricks

I was paying 2.99 before all of this. I havnt really been to the store or looked since.


----------



## sprky

I haven't been able to find any here lately


----------



## sawhorseray

$3.29 a pound at Costco, that was on March 1. RAY


----------



## Murray

With this Covid-19 we have been trying to shop at local butcher shops, found a small butcher shop tucked away in an industrial area that sells belly for $9.39/kg($4.27/lb.)  He buys all his cows and pigs locally  so as meat packing plants are being shut down due to virus outbreaks he still has full shelves.


----------



## ososmokeshack

sawhorseray said:


> $3.29 a pound at Costco, that was on March 1. RAY


I think that's what I pay too.


----------



## Watson

No pork, including bellies, at Costco in Green Bay, WI yesterday.

The SD Swift plant closure is hitting home here.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Was paying $2.99lb here before all this stuff went down. Haven't checked lately. My neighbor is making a Costco run this week and he's supposed to grab me a couple bellies if they have them in stock.


----------



## smokeymose

Got my last one late Feb. or early March and and it was around $3 at Costco. About all I use it for is bacon and I should have enough for a while.
The only place I've seen it with the skin on is at the "International Market" and frankly I didn't trust the looks of it...
What do you use the skin for? Just curious.


----------



## hondabbq

I buy all my bellies for bacon through my suppliers at work. I pay $3.16 CAD. I am told this will be dropping quite a bit and soon. Gonna load up with a couple of cases for a big bacon run.


----------



## garyinmd

Just got back from Costco and $3.29 per pound.  Still had a good selection of everything for now anyway.


----------



## Murray

smokeymose said:


> Got my last one late Feb. or early March and and it was around $3 at Costco. About all I use it for is bacon and I should have enough for a while.
> The only place I've seen it with the skin on is at the "International Market" and frankly I didn't trust the looks of it...
> What do you use the skin for? Just curious.



l cut the skin off and discard it, a waste of money but that’s all I have ever seen in the stores. The butcher will cut the skin off for me but I still pay for it.


----------



## BigTurtle

I buy mine from a local butcher/meat locker. We don't have any Costco's near here. We have Sam's and they've discontinued pork belly and will not order any even though I said I would take a case lot. My meat locker sells them whole, skin on but FROZEN for $2.99 a pound. Not a good way to have to start my bacon runs.


----------



## ozzz

I payed $3.60 CAD per pound at Costco this week.


----------



## Braz

Last week I paid $2.49, skin off, frozen, at my local family owned butcher/locker. They are now resting in the cure.


----------



## rexster314

I was paying Costco $2.39 a pound till this month. $2.93 this time.


----------



## BigTurtle

It turned out very well. This is post smoking with cherry wood.


----------

